# Marketplace list of timeshares



## linsj (Mar 21, 2017)

I started to place an ad in the bargain basement, but the names for Kauai Beach Villas are Wyndham KBV and MROP at KBV (does this one even exist?). But my unit is now Grand Pacific Resorts. Can you add a new drop-down option?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 21, 2017)

interesting, all 3 appear to be the exact same resort....I wonder if there is any difference in the rooms to warrant a separate page for all 3?

I believe the MROP page is very old and outdated, ive removed it.

im pretty sure this resort also used to be under the PAHIO name as well.

can anyone confirm/deny the differences at this resort between the wyndham rooms and the GP rooms?  or is it all one in the same.


----------



## linsj (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes, this used to be a Pahio property, then Wyndham took over management, then GPR took over management of the weeks deeds. (Points are still under Wyndham.) As far as I know, the rooms are the same for both companies. Perhaps removing the word Wyndham from the name is the easiest thing to do.


----------



## linsj (Mar 22, 2017)

Is there a change coming? I'm trying to decide if I should list my unit under Wyndham KBV or wait.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2017)

I went ahead and updated the name and added wyndham/gp at the end to allow for searches on both terms.


----------



## linsj (Mar 22, 2017)

This works. Thanks, Brian.


----------

